# What is Modern Arnis?



## Joe (Jul 22, 2003)

Ive never Heard of Arnis . I asked my Instructor he's heard of it but never studied.  I am curious so any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2003)

Joe,

I split your post off into a new thread. This way you can get posts just to your question. This one done so it would be easier to follow for everyone.

Thank You
:asian: 

* Rich Parsons
MT Moderator
*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2003)

Modern Arnis is the Filipino Martial Art (FMA) that the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas founded.

The art teaches one how to defend themsleves with a stick/cane and even some knife techniques and also empty hands.

Check out the Scheduled Chat Thread for other discussions.

Also 12 Angles  and Blocks  Threads and another technique called Single Sinawali as well as a thread on some books by Dan Anderson and a thread on one of the sparring drills Tapi-Tapi

As well as this Google  Search on Modern Arnis

Like I said fell free to ask more questions and to browse around.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

A brief mention of Modern Arnis in a newspaper article on Inayan Eskrima:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/04/06/PN180527.DTL


----------

